# Lenar 274-1 Starter Removal



## Texan Bill (May 29, 2021)

Has anyone had experience removing the starter on the lenar 274-1 without having to pull the hydraulic pump? Any secret sauce or sequencing would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks Texan Bill


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Texan Bill, welcome to the tractor forum.

Often times, a starter doesn't need much room to come out (once unbolted, it can swing out). I would unbolt it and see how it goes. The starter is a bit heavy, keep a firm grip on it while removing and re-installing.


----------



## Texan Bill (May 29, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Hello Texan Bill, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Often times, a starter doesn't need much room to come out (once unbolted, it can swing out). I would unbolt it and see how it goes. The starter is a bit heavy, keep a firm grip on it while removing and re-installing.


thanks!
yeah I tried and its just not enough room but I am going to try again. i don't know what i am getting into if i remove the hydraulic pump and implications other then bleeding lines and putting in any oil that leaks but for now i am going to try again while waiting on the new starter to arrive. i get real close and can't get it to rotate enough to remove but thought maybe i was missing something or a process.  Thanks!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Removing the hydraulic is a bit of a pain, but it shouldn't need re-priming. Normally, all you need is a new gasket, and some gasket cement. I use copper coat gasket sealer/cement.


----------



## Texan Bill (May 29, 2021)

Trying again to see if anyone has any secret. I took the hydraulic puimp out and that didn't help either. I can get within 1/8 inch putting the starter and hydraulic pump back in and that is as far as I can get without doing something likely destructive. Any ideas? Is there a hydraulic pump that might be slightly smaller that makes this come together better. Is there a way I am not seeing to stage the pump partially and then pump starter in? These two oppose each other too close to get them in and I still don't have a clue. About to hire a tech but heck it likely might take them forever and still not get this done. Any ideas would be mucho appreciated. I may just sell the tractor for parts and keep the loader for another tractor but was hoping to make this work. Thanks texan bill


----------



## Texan Bill (May 29, 2021)

Well removed the back dust cover on starter and that didn't help. down to hiring this out I guess. Embarassing I can't get a stinkin starter on a tractor. Terrible design on this tractor.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey Texan Bill, how about posting a few pictures for us to see what you are up against. maybe someone can offer a bit more help. 
With the dust cover off and the bolts loose as can be, can you rotate the starter slightly to get the clearance you need?


----------



## Texan Bill (May 29, 2021)

Here you go. I have tried alot of different options. Took the front flange off today. That didn't change anything either. Was thinking it might give me more swing room but didn't change anything.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That sure is an interesting situation! I missed the part of the post where you went from not being able to remove the starter, to not being able to get it back in.
My first question would be, is the new starter the same length as the old one? Can you rotate the starter drive away from the engine to allow you to push the main starter closer to the engine... maybe gain a little room? I wonder if you removed the lower back stud from the hydraulic pump to give you a little move room to lift the starter and push it in some, to clear the back of the pump. Then replace the stud before you bolt the starter up tight so you still have some wiggle room?
Is the gear on the starter hitting the flywheel, rather than meshing with it causing the starter to not move into place... a long shot, I know!


----------



## Texan Bill (May 29, 2021)

thanks everyone for all your help. I was able to get it on by shaving/grinding 3/16 of the hydraulic pump rear. Now I find I must have a wiring issue since the starter doesn't do anything unless I use a charger. wish I had a wiring diragram. bought this tractor with wires taken off and alittle rough.


----------



## Stumpshot (12 mo ago)

Texan Bill
I have the exact problem on a TYM 273.
I cant get the back pump off. Seems to be a carrier of some type in the support bracket. Front pump came right off. How did you get the back one off?
I know this thread is old but hoping you are still around. I posted a few days ago in another thread with some pictures.


----------

